# Anyone ever Hunt with or Fish with Someone Famous?



## Ridin_Skinny (Sep 20, 2010)

Has anyone had the privilege to hunt or fish with anyone famous?

Pics appreciated. I'll start... Right before he went to prison we had Mick Vick out to the ranch.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

I fish with myself all the time


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

I fished with a double-naught spy. :rybka:


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I've fished several times with Rusty S. He is a 2Cool legend. :texasflag


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Ridin_Skinny said:


> Has anyone had the privilege to hunt or fish with anyone famous?
> 
> Pics appreciated. I'll start... Right before he went to prison we had Mick Vick out to the ranch.


He didn't fight your pup after y'all passed out...did he?


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

You would not believe us if we told you!

The one I missed the most and regret to this day was not being at the lodge when John Wayne hunted one weekend. Lou told me several times, "Ya need to be here this weekend, it's gonna be something else". Did not tell me in advance who was coming in and I stayed at school to study, dang it!!!


----------



## Ridin_Skinny (Sep 20, 2010)

Was in camp with John Anderson on the San Pedro Ranch in Carrizo Springs one time. My buddies dad leased a pasture and was guiding John.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Salma is a family friend and likes to fish with me at the mouth of the diversionary canal and Jones Lake during the late Spring time.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Used to hog hunt with the late Johnny Duncan a country singer.

TH


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

I've been fishing with a few guides who thought they were legends.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

A few times.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

I fished with 007. Does that count?


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Took Geo Bush Sr twice. He's a real neat and real guy. So is Barbara. His only problem he fished with a coffee grinder upside down and turned the handle the wrong way. I had to mention that to him.

Charlie


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

CHARLIE said:


> Took Geo Bush Sr twice. He's a real neat and real guy. So is Barbara
> 
> Charlie


Did you have to take his secret service guys too?...just curious...


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

I helicoptered a specklebelly on Fertitta several years ago in Garwood! :smile:


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

Couple of buddies and I took Pat Green pheasant hunting a few times in Lubbock back in '92-'93. Most of us laughed when told us he was cutting a album and hitting it big. Wasn't the first time I was wrong.


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Had the privilege of a quail hunt with Joaquin Jackson. There really are no words to describe it.


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Harbormaster said:


> I helicoptered a specklebelly on Fertitta several years ago in Garwood! :smile:


HELICOPTER HELICOPTER!! (in my best Rodney Carrington voice ... sorry, I had to!)


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

slopoke said:


> I fished with a double-naught spy. :rybka:


Only if you answer your phone:cop:


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

I'm callin' BS on this one......:dance:



chickenboy said:


> Salma is a family friend and likes to fish with me at the mouth of the diversionary canal and Jones Lake during the late Spring time.


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

wtc3 said:


> Had the privilege of a quail hunt with Joaquin Jackson. There really are no words to describe it.


Did he bring a bottle of "old #7" in a bull sack?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I got a pic at camp with stone cold steve austin one time..


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Hollywood1053 said:


> I'm callin' BS on this one......:dance:


You are soooo right it's not the mouth of the diversionary canal , I am not about to give away our favorite honey hole.


----------



## Ridin_Skinny (Sep 20, 2010)

*One More*

Fella in the vest is a relief pitcher for the Cubs


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Fished with Daryl Kyle when he pitched for the Astros and fish with Brad Davis (Dynamo) superstar. I have played golf with more than a few over the years, 
Earl Campbell, Jeff Bagwell and DK were some of my favorite rounds


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

What's that in the cage behind you guys?



Ridin_Skinny said:


> Fella in the vest is a relief pitcher for the Cubs


----------



## Ridin_Skinny (Sep 20, 2010)

Hollywood1053 said:


> What's that in the cage behind you guys?


Culvert for over flow


----------



## bassmaster2004 (Aug 2, 2004)

i have fished and hunted pheasants with clay walker. He lived right down the road from us when i grew up. Now he lives in nashville and got 4 kids. Pheasant hunt is a annual event. i will find some pics


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

Ridin_Skinny said:


> Culvert for over flow


What's in the cage (red circle)?


----------



## Ridin_Skinny (Sep 20, 2010)

Hollywood1053 said:


> What's in the cage (red circle)?


That's a pipe


----------



## seis dedo del pie (May 12, 2010)

der da der


----------



## btreybig (Jul 3, 2008)

Heard many football stories from D.D. Lewis, old Dallas Cowboys Linebacker. Even got to wear his 2 Superbowl rings.


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

I fished with Don Wallace (Wallace Wildlife Show - syndicated in Oklahoma, Arkansas, Missouri and DFW 60's-80's) on Lake Livingston in 1976. I have a copy of the telecast but it's in Beta _One_ format.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

chickenboy said:


> You are soooo right it's not the mouth of the diversionary canal , I am not about to give away our favorite honey hole.


must....not...make....honey hole...joke....


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

I got to fish with Chester Moore a few months ago. He's kind of famous (at least here in Texas and probably Louisiana too). Really nice guy and sure knows his fish biology stuff.

Really bad picture ofme but a good one of Chester. I always get wet and wrinkled when I've fished all day. Look like a drowned cat.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Not fishing or hunting, but

I played pool against Joe Montana. He schooled me entirely.

I've parked cars for these people: Meatloaf, George Clooney, Antonio Banderas and Melanie Griffith, Don Johnson, Kevin Spacey, and a few others I can't remember. 

Meatloaf was a HUGE tipper and prefered Oldsmobiles. George and Antonio are both short and small. Antonio is balding. Melanie does not wear underwear. I know this because I opened her door and HELLO! George is a heavy smoker, or he was then. He was a cool guy. I was on break at the hotel and he hung out with me in a stair well of the parking lot chain smoking and talking about nothing. I just treated him like a regular dude and we got along fine. 

He didn't have a car, but I brought Yogi Berra room service once when we were short handed. I still have his signed, coffee stained room service card.

I served Cooper, Payton, and Eli manning drinks on several occasions when I was a bartender. Eli was under age, but never caused any trouble.

I also dated a certain present day NFL head football coach's daughter. Until I found out she wasn't 18 when I was 22. It was he that told me and the conversation was TENSE. He took away her fake ID.


----------



## LightsOut (Sep 14, 2010)

"I also dated a certain present day NFL head football coach's daughter. Until I found out she wasn't 18 when I was 22. It was he that told me and the conversation was TENSE. He took away her fake ID."

.....Painful story


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

I installed all the electronics on the late Red Adairs cigarette boat in the early 80s and he bough popeyes chicken for lunch he was a very humble man .I found Lynn Wadells stolen Truck 2 weeks ago .if any of that counts .


----------



## Cru (May 24, 2004)

Jose Wejebe (Spanish Fly) down in Boca Paila. He's a cool dude. Self deprecating and funny.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Cru said:


> Jose Wejebe (Spanish Fly) down in Boca Paila. He's a cool dude. Self deprecating and funny.


I wanna fish with that guy


----------



## bluewaterrip (May 8, 2006)

My grandfather guided Sam Walton on a quail hunt near Hebronville. Worked on George Straits brothers air conditioner, my dad backed into said brothers truck backing out of his driveway.


----------



## bluewaterrip (May 8, 2006)

Kicked the crazy kid from "Lord of the Flies" out of my apt in Waco twice.


----------



## 3rdbarnottoodeep (May 1, 2009)

Fished with Doug Raider, and Tom Griffin of the Astros in the early 70`s on Livingston. Also fished with Kenny Forsch of the Astros. My dad ran a marina on the lake and the astros would spring break there, and either golf or fish. So I got to meet most of the team. Hec of a deal for a 14,15 y.o.


----------



## Ridin_Skinny (Sep 20, 2010)

These are good


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

I took Nolan Ryan, hall of fame pitcher, and Andy Sampson who at the time was head of Texas Parks and Wildlife fishing with Ray Sasser outdoor writer from Dallas and MiKe Leggitt outdoor writer from Austin fishing Port Mansfield. Also took Bobbie Knight from Texas Tech on a trip with the writer from Dallas.


----------



## Bando (Sep 20, 2009)

I grew up with Chester Moore and have fished several times with him. I had the privilege to fish with him and Mark Davis of Big Water Adventures earlier this fall. Chasing flounder on Sabine. Talk about a huge learning experience and some great stories were told.


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

I have a good friend that guides at a ranch in Cotulla. A few weeks ago they had their annual celebrity hunt. Kevin Fowler, Rodney Carrington, Pat Green, several baseball players......all I ever get is a few pictures and a lousy T shirt


----------



## plowboy1065 (May 21, 2009)

Been hunting with Mark Chestnut a few times


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Fished with the Legendary B-Listers.......Legends in their minds :rotfl:


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

Fished with Allen Warren when he hosted Fishing Texas. Real nice guy.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

the one and only *Infamous J!*

Stan Humphries(QB) from San deago Chanrges, Brian Bohanan(pitcher) from colorado Rockies and Randy Grimes(pro bowl center) from Tampa Bay Bucs are all buds. Also a stand in from Urban cowboy(he did win the punching bag contest, lol), my son was on his BMX team. jhbarc here knows him also!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

FREON said:


> Fished with the Legendary B-Listers.......Legends in their minds :rotfl:


Hey,, how many other times you see aliens come to Sargent to visit! :bounce:


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

I fished with POC Troutman.....Hes famous for taking photos of you taking a chit in the woods.....


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

I had Don Talbert and several longhorn legends on my boat and the first thing Don Talbert did was hand me his 1972 superbowl champion ring and let me wear it all day.I even let the fella that owns the waterfront restraunt wear it while we ate.Besides fishing with this character and I mean a real character he was a blast he also used his cell phone to talk to Bob Lilly I had a blast for sure thanks to Ricky Repka for bringing them down to matty .Some of the stories he told was flat out crazy.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Pistol58 said:


> I fished with POC Troutman.....Hes famous for taking photos of you taking a chit in the woods.....


HAHA, gotta have your claim to fame! Pistol....ridin_skinny has a buddy that films for Rusty Baker, who was at the celebrity deal down there. Btw, at least you got a tshirt, i got jack. when are we headed back down there anyway, talk to cap, i say end of quail season, parlay a few hunts in at my spot?


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Someone asked earlier about the secret service guys when I took George Bush Sr. fishing. Yes we had two boatloads of them following us around and them trying to act like fisherman. There was about 7 or 8 in each boat trying to fish. None of them knew how to fish it was a total cluster. Many tangled lines, black lash it was a hoot. 

Charlie


----------



## Gig Flatty (May 21, 2008)

bluewaterrip said:


> Kicked the crazy kid from "Lord of the Flies" out of my apt in Waco twice.


I kicked the same guy out of my place in Victoria back in '94


----------



## Capt. John Havens (May 28, 2004)

*famous people*

I've had a few fairly famous people on my boat over the years fishing, but probably one of my most enjoyable and memorable days on the water was with the guys from "Adrenalina TV" filming a tanker surfing show. Much of the footage was filmed from my boat, and the two main characters spent the majority of the day on my boat. Pablo was one cool dude. Towards the end of the day I rode my first tanker wave for close to a mile, an experience I will never forget. The other guys involved were the pioneers of tanker surfing as seen in the "Columbia commercial" and many other shows. James Fulbright, John Benson and Peter Davis.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

I never have, but my dad was an assistant coach at Bayloy back in the late 1950's.
Baylor had a big booster named Happy Shahan that had a very large ranch out of Bracketville. Every year he would have all the coaches down to hunt. They also filmed the Alamo on his ranch. They were filming one year when the coaches went down. At night the coaches would get with the actors, John Wayne, Chill Wills, along with a lot of others and head to Mexico to party. My dad said John Wayne in real life was exactly like he was on screen, full of **** and vinegar.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

caminiti,kyle,bagwell and pastorini. also met anthony hopkins at eagle point right after the movie silence of the lambs. stood next to him at eagle point and someone said to you know who your standing by, i replied i don't give a ****! hopkins just started laughing!!!


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

saltwatersensations said:


> I fished with 007. Does that count?


x2!!


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

FREON said:


> Fished with the Legendary B-Listers.......Legends in their minds :rotfl:


 You break bread with Robert Duvall and all you can think of is the B-listers? Your short term memory is toast.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

igo320 said:


> You break wind with Robert Duvall and all you can think of is the B-listers? Your short term memory is toast.


HUH????


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Fished with Mark Chesnutt at Sam Rayburn years ago, when he had a Ranger boat. Saw him again last September offshore of Sabine Pass 20 miles, fishing with country singer Tracy Byrd in Tracy's Kenner. (Couple of Beaumont boys). We were the only two boats out there. They kept throwing an anchor over a leg of the platform we were at, because they didn't have a rig hook. It was flat calm and we raced them back to the jetties at day's end. They stopped to fish the end of the rocks, but we were tired, the fishing offshore had been the worst I've ever seen out there, and were ready for happy hour. Many of the platforms appeared completely fishless.


----------



## AggieCowboy98 (Feb 25, 2007)

I've had the pleasure (and displeasure in some cases) of hunting and fishing with a few celebrities over the years.

Here's some pics from our Charity Hunt Piston and POC spoke of:

2008 Around the campfire










2009 Poker Tournament









2010 group photo









2010 group photo cont...









"Cactus Jack" and Rodney


----------



## Mark E. (May 26, 2005)

I have guided Nolan Ryan and his sons on a quail hunt on some of their property in Three Rivers. I also guide quail hunts every year on the ranch mentioned above in Cotulla.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

CHARLIE said:


> Took Geo Bush Sr twice. He's a real neat and real guy. So is Barbara. His only problem he fished with a coffee grinder upside down and turned the handle the wrong way. I had to mention that to him.
> 
> Charlie


LOL.. Had the pleasure of a round of golf with Geo. Sr. a few years back. Really nice gentleman...Only caution...if you're out for a casual, relaxed round of golf..fuggetaboutit.. He is a 18 holes/2hours man...and God help ya if you're playing in front of him slowly....:smile:


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

I think Tortuga shot a few squirrels with Honest Abe.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

grandpa cracker said:


> I think Tortuga shot a few squirrels with Honest Abe.


Abe was quite a 'talker', Grandpa...but he couldn't shoot worth a damm..:rotfl:


----------



## Brother Bob (Jul 27, 2004)

*Texas Boys*

I got to hunt with a couple of Longhorn linemen that used to block for Ricky Williams!

BB


----------



## jmorse46 (Apr 21, 2008)

*Hog Hunting*

I went Hog hunting with Ted Nugent a few years ago. Back when he was still in Michigan.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

I fish with my Dentist a lots. He's a legend in his own time, just ask him and he will tell ya so.


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

no...


----------



## timberhuntr (Nov 15, 2005)

Spent three days duck and goose hunting with Jay Novacek in BCS and Anuhuac. I laughed for three days straight that is one funny SOB!


----------



## iwanashark (Jul 13, 2009)

great white fisherman said:


> I took Nolan Ryan, hall of fame pitcher, and Andy Sampson who at the time was head of Texas Parks and Wildlife fishing with Ray Sasser outdoor writer from Dallas and MiKe Leggitt outdoor writer from Austin fishing Port Mansfield. Also took Bobbie Knight from Texas Tech on a trip with the writer from Dallas.


bobby didnt throw your seats in the water did he? haha


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

i guided and hunted with Laura Francese....was a great hunt and fun to be around!

http://www.laurafrancese.com/


----------



## iwanashark (Jul 13, 2009)

Ridin_Skinny said:


> Has anyone had the privilege to hunt or fish with anyone famous?
> 
> Pics appreciated. I'll start... Right before he went to prison we had Mick Vick out to the ranch.


I call b.s. 
but still hillarious to me


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Hotrod said:


> I wanna fish with that guy


x 100


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

Grew up hunting on the Wylie Ranch in Mullin, TX Pop. 213 with Scott Linebrink who went on to make a great major league pitcher.

http://atlanta.braves.mlb.com/news/...nt_id=16247696&vkey=pr_atl&fext=.jsp&c_id=atl

He is a great guy and heck of a lot of fun to be around. Memories of him shooting holes in the floorboard of his dad's truck, helping / watching me pull a tree down on top of my dad's truck, guitar around the camp fire, every corny joke, etc will be with me forever.


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> Abe was quite a 'talker', Grandpa...but he couldn't shoot worth a damm..:rotfl:


You`re a good sport, too funny !!


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

When I lived on Tiki, I used to fish with a guy named Charlie.
I heard he went on to become a mayor!


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

I was a deckhand on a deep sea fishing boat one Summer out of Port Aransas in the early '70's with Bum Phillips and his friends. I remember he could just about flatulate the french star spangled banner!

...and then of course there's Walkin' Jack and his Dad a couple times.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Didn't get to fish with him but I went to high school with Trouthunter. Well several years after him actually!!!


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

donf said:


> When I lived on Tiki, I used to fish with a guy named Charlie.
> I heard he went on to become a mayor!


LOL!! He sure did! Ended up being a good drink'n buddy too . . . wg


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

I took this dude hunting. He said he was famous (not sure what for)? What a pansy... the dude said he was cold and couldnt make it so I carried him up and down the mountain. Anyone know who he is? I think he's a singer or something like that.


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

I'll try to find pics, but it was a few years back. Fished with Gary P. Nunn.


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

bassmaster2004 said:


> i have fished and hunted pheasants with clay walker. He lived right down the road from us when i grew up. Now he lives in nashville and got 4 kids. Pheasant hunt is a annual event. i will find some pics


He also spends alot of time at his house on the island.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I hunt and fish with Jesus everytime I go... He's my Guide...


----------



## Big_poppabear (Mar 31, 2007)

osoobsessed said:


> i guided and hunted with Laura Francese....was a great hunt and fun to be around!
> 
> http://www.laurafrancese.com/


I'm jealous


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

I have fished many times with the legendary Charles Park owner of the world famous Catch 22 and Steve Fronterhouse that is now a grouchy big wig at a large Houston Hotel. Use to chat with Clay Walkers FIL when he was crabbing at Bay Harbor several years ago.


----------



## longhorn daddy (Nov 10, 2009)

I fished at lake livingston dam at the same time as all "THE SELF PROCLAIMED LEGENDS" were fishing .Does that count?


----------



## 2wahoo (May 21, 2004)

Snapper fished with *George Teague* and his family out of SPI a few years back. The DB that knocked Terrell Owens off the Cowboy star at a game.

Teague is a total class act. Married his high school sweetheart and has 2 excellent kids.


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

y'all...who are these people? I ain't never heard of any of them? if my clients have money...they are famous!


----------



## Danny Jansen (Sep 15, 2005)

I hunt every year with a frat bro of mine, Powers Boothe. We have a little get together on another frat bro's ranch outside Benavides. He also married his high school sweetheart and they have two kids. He's a down to earth guy from Snyder, TX that's made the big time.


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

still don't know...still don't care...less they gots the cash...


----------



## bluewaterrip (May 8, 2006)

Gig Flatty said:


> I kicked the same guy out of my place in Victoria back in '94


Yeah he was nutz. Guess he got kicked out of Waco I kicked him out in '93.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

wtc3 said:


> HELICOPTER HELICOPTER!! (in my best Rodney Carrington voice ... sorry, I had to!)


 YOU AINT RIGHT W-30:brew:


----------



## stickem (Oct 30, 2009)

in highschool i took chris sampson (played for the astros) hunting. several times. wasn't famous at the time


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Big_poppabear said:


> I'm jealous


and she can flat out shoot a bow! was a great 4 days for sure! :cheers:

PS: glad we have a pool at the lodge during the summer. :slimer:


----------



## KevMac (Oct 25, 2010)

Dad was doing some work out at Cody Carlson's place just outside of Johnson City. Dad brought me along to work, free labor, around 12 years old. Cody ended up taking me fishing with him in the creeks behind his house. Dad got stuck with all the work. Very cool guy.


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

I've hunted and fished with my cousins Joe Ferguson (Ark/Buffalo Bills), Senator John Breaux (La) and Paul Prudhomme (chef). Good friends Cory Morrow, Dub Miller, Roger Creager have been hunting at our place. I've been fishing/hunting with Representatives Tom DeLay, Pete Olson. Other notables, Texas Sec of State George Strake, Jr and wife Annette, John Cornyn and Gov Perry. I've had the pleasure of shaking Bush 41 and Jr's hands- was truly an honor...wish I could've shaken Reagan's hand.


----------



## el julio (Dec 10, 2010)

lot of name droppers on this thread


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

el julio said:


> lot of name droppers on this thread


 Welcome! Oh and you are correct!

I don't know anyone who's name is worth droppin!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Mastercylinder and Crappieman have gotten to fish with me. I'm sure they'll be posting up what an honor it was for them.


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

el julio said:


> lot of name droppers on this thread


One would expect it if you paid attention to the thread title- if you have something informative/relative to the post, then please do so, otherwise take your jabber somewhere else.:texasflag


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Blue Water Breaux said:


> One would expect it if you paid attention to the thread title- if you have something informative/relative to the post, then please do so, otherwise take your jabber somewhere else.:texasflag


 wow that was a warm welcome! lol

I want to fish with txgoddess MC and that crappieman guy all at the same time!


----------



## lbest (Feb 3, 2007)

CAPSIZED said:


> I took this dude hunting. He said he was famous (not sure what for)? What a pansy... the dude said he was cold and couldnt make it so I carried him up and down the mountain. Anyone know who he is? I think he's a singer or something like that.


Looks like he cant take a punch either


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

24Buds said:


> wow that was a warm welcome! lol
> 
> I want to fish with txgoddess MC and that crappieman guy all at the same time!


is it not true though? how about the idiots first post- that was warm and welcoming as well. :brew:


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Blue Water Breaux said:


> is it not true though? how about the idiots first post- that was warm and welcoming as well. :brew:


 Didn't say it wasn't true. I should have added one of these:rotfl:

I hope he chimes back in. It will get fun.

Either way, I still want to fish with txgoddess, MC and crappieman!


----------



## finsnfur (Jan 11, 2006)

*Tough crew*

On a trip a few years ago guided by Capt. Bobby Elliot we had 2 former world champion fighters. Eric Paulson (currently Brock Lessners trainer) and Curt Doyle 29 time defending Muy Tai world champion. 
Eric was in town teaching a seminar on his Combat wressling system and Curt supplied the gym in Spring.

With two other Martial arts instructors on the boat we were ready for full contact fishing on Upper Trinity during November


----------



## el julio (Dec 10, 2010)

Blue Water Breaux said:


> One would expect it if you paid attention to the thread title- if you have something informative/relative to the post, then please do so, otherwise take your jabber somewhere else.:texasflag


Where in the thread title does it say "Have you shaken hands with a famous person?"


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

el julio said:


> Where in the thread title does it say "Have you shaken hands with a famous person?"


I'm sorry, I shook their hands, I didnt fish with them or hunt with them. I did have dinner and spent an extended amount of time with them just like people do when hunting/fishing. My post was relative, yours, well, it was just pathetic.

Where in the title did it say you had to run your mouth you jealous SOB? sad2sm


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

shaking hands with Sr. and Jr. is certainly worth mentioning, regardless of fishing with them or not... el julio, do you know who we are talking about? i'm guessing no due to the fact that illegals are ineligible to vote, and thus politics escape them.


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

POC Troutman said:


> shaking hands with Sr. and Jr. is certainly worth mentioning, regardless of fishing with them or not... el julio, do you know who we are talking about? i'm guessing no due to the fact that illegals are ineligible to vote, and thus politics escape them.


:rotfl:


----------



## el julio (Dec 10, 2010)

Everyone has now crowded around my desk at work as I have announced that I am in the same internet message board as someone who is "good friends" with Corey Morrow, Dub Miller AND Roger Creager!!!!!!!! Holy $hit that is incredible!

My contribution to the thread - One time I spent an extended amount of time in a restaurant, having dinner and MATTRESS MACK was 5 tables away!!! Does that count?


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

el julio said:


> Everyone has now crowded around my desk at work as I have announced that I am in the same internet message board as someone who is "good friends" with Corey Morrow, Dub Miller AND Roger Creager!!!!!!!! Holy $hit that is incredible!
> 
> My contribution to the thread - One time I spent an extended amount of time in a restaurant, having dinner and MATRESS MACK was 5 tables away!!! Does that count?


 now thats funny. I think I like this guy!


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

el julio said:


> Everyone has now crowded around my desk at work as I have announced that I am in the same internet message board as someone who is "good friends" with Corey Morrow, Dub Miller AND Roger Creager!!!!!!!! Holy $hit that is incredible!
> 
> My contribution to the thread - One time I spent an extended amount of time in a restaurant, having dinner and MATRESS MACK


WOW- everyone must be stoked to know you had dinner at the same restaurant as Matress Mack, I mean, dont we all want to hang out with someone who sells the beds we sleep on?????? Holy chit, you. are. the. man.

You can knock all you want, but I enjoy their music about as much as I like making fun of polesmokers like yourself, el dochebag- how do you say that in messcan?


----------



## ADub in T.C. (Nov 17, 2009)

never fished or hunted with anyone famous but was on a trip with the family in Hot Springs, AR one year and we stopped at one of those pancake houses to get breakfast. Lady at teh counter said the wait was going to be over an hour. Then this gentleman walks up and tells us to follow him down the street to a different pancake house that is better and that he could get us right in even if there was a line. For some reason we believed the crazy old guy. Followed him and when we got to that place the line was even longer. He went up and spoke to the lady at the front and she seated all of us immediately including the guy who walked us down there. Still had no idea who he was at this point. He ate withus, and we all talked about nothing but fishing. He said he had a huge house out on the lake near Hot Springs and we could go out fishing on his boat that afternoon if we wanted. By this point we though he was just some looney-tune that the locals knew and sort of took care of when he came in. Turns out it was Cotton Cordell........Cotton Cordell lures........the man himself..........he bought our breakfast and took off. We never went fishing.........DANG!!!!!


----------



## boat (Mar 7, 2005)

I always fish with God on my boat. I always get back safe so I know he's on board.


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

el julio said:


> Everyone has now crowded around my desk at work as I have announced that I am in the same internet message board as someone who is "good friends" with Corey Morrow, Dub Miller AND Roger Creager!!!!!!!! Holy $hit that is incredible!
> 
> My contribution to the thread - One time I spent an extended amount of time in a restaurant, having dinner and MATTRESS MACK was 5 tables away!!! Does that count?


:rotfl: Did he have the mattress on? Would that be considered breakfast in bed?


----------



## corkysteve (Jan 16, 2010)

I had the pleasure of fishing with my dad and Bill Norton on a few occasions, also with dad and Mr. Pete Tanner. Talk about a west bay education.


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

el julio sounds a bit like el ernesto. Must be his new burn handle.


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

I've fished with In- Famous j several times!

Does that count?


----------



## Golden years (Dec 8, 2009)

Back in my goose guiding days every winter the club I worked for invited some of the OILERS down for a hunt Greg Binghom ,Carl Mach, Mike Renfro, even Earl came a few times. Those were some crazy guys. Never had to worry about carrying out those 1000 rag spreads


----------



## Maroon85 (Jun 6, 2007)

For 5 or 6 years back in my mid and late teens, I hunted with Commander Cody Carlson. Our dads leased a ranch between Uvalde and Pearsall. I always thought it was funny that every year he'd say football was getting in the way of his hunting.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

el julio said:


> Everyone has now crowded around my desk at work as I have announced that I am in the same internet message board as someone who is "good friends" with Corey Morrow, Dub Miller AND Roger Creager!!!!!!!! Holy $hit that is incredible!
> 
> My contribution to the thread - One time I spent an extended amount of time in a restaurant, having dinner and MATTRESS MACK was 5 tables away!!! Does that count?


Its amazing to me that you could recognize him from way back in the dishroom


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

CAPSIZED said:


> I took this dude hunting. He said he was famous (not sure what for)? What a pansy... the dude said he was cold and couldnt make it so I carried him up and down the mountain. Anyone know who he is? I think he's a singer or something like that.


Somebody ain't telling the truth. :rotfl:

Back in the day, Hokie Gajan (New Orlean Saints fullback) would bring a group of teammates goose hunting in SW La. I remember the first year, they were all playing cards the night before and I was just watching. They kept asking me to play and I kept telling them no thanks. I was a poor 19 year old guiding for gas money. There was no way I was fixing to hop in that card game. One of them, finally threw some money to my side of the table and told me to quit watching and join in. I clipped them (by my standards anyway). Made more that night than guiding and tips that weekend. I just new that I wouldn't get tipped that weekend, but I did. They didn't care and were a great group of guys every year.


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

Navi said:


> Its amazing to me that you could recognize him from way back in the dishroom


Now that's pretty dang funny.:rotfl:


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

Ridin_Skinny said:


> Has anyone had the privilege to hunt or fish with anyone famous?
> 
> Pics appreciated. I'll start... Right before he went to prison we had Mick Vick out to the ranch.


looks like he brought a snack with him---mmmmmm----boxer burger-----yummy


----------



## crhfish (Dec 3, 2008)

When i was 10 ro so, i was visiting my uncle in Melbourne Beach. They lived on the beach but they had a big three wheeled bike with a basket that you could ride over to the bay. I took the bike late one day over to the bay to try and catch some small baitfish for me and my uncle to use the next morning to surf fish. I went to the pier that was a part of an expensive restaurant (I had no clue about that at the time). I was throwing the net and having a little luck when a man came up behind me and started asking me some questions. I answered a few while still throwing and finally realized the voice was familiar. I turned around to see a very nicely dressed... Bob Hope. I knew who he was and he asked me to throw it again so he could see me catch some more bait. I did a few more times while he watched. Seems like all I caught was a small crab while he was watching. 

I'm not sure this counts but its a good memory for me. He was very nice.


----------



## el julio (Dec 10, 2010)

Ted Gentry said:


> Now that's pretty dang funny.:rotfl:


Is this an attempt at racism?


----------



## JWHPOPEYE (Mar 21, 2005)

My moms and her BF been hunting with Thomas Haden Church a few times. He is good friends with our Harbor Master who we are good friends with also. I missed out on this Dove trip cause i was 60 miles offshore Marlin fishing. Thomas also has a big ranch in the Hill Country that my mom and her BF have gone and hunted.


----------



## RRfisher (Mar 5, 2007)

Lowell!


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

I palpated cattle for Don Henley once. Does that count?


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Golden years said:


> Back in my goose guiding days every winter the club I worked for invited some of the OILERS down for a hunt Greg Binghom ,Carl Mach, Mike Renfro, even Earl came a few times. Those were some crazy guys. Never had to worry about carrying out those 1000 rag spreads


I ran a goose hunt once for some ex oilers, mostly guys most people hadn't heard of but I think Bingham was there.

Legendary bass player (Alison Krause, Union Station) Barry Bales

Guy that had a very large national fishing show in the seventies/eighties, Lake Guerrero, Mex. Guy was drunker than cooter brown most of the time (not bill dance).

The most interesting man in the world, legend in his own mind, Sport fishing hall of famer Terry Shaughnessy

Didn't exactly hunt or fish WITH'em but met while hunting or fishing:
Senate majority leader, presidential candidate Robert Dole on a Kansas Pheasant hunt (some of the families lands adjoin in NC Ks).

The great honor to meet the greatest American pilot, Gen. Chuck Yeager, once at a small airport in Kansas when he was going pheasant hunting, once on the Kenai peninsula in Alaska where he was salmon fishing. I also made the trip to Edwards AFB in 97 to see him break the sound barrier 50 years after he was the first to ever do it.

Fished with 3 time star winner, Mayor of Tiki, and 2cool legend Charlie, which puts me one removed from GHW Bush and Barbara.

Shot with Bob Brister before he passed, met him once before at Barrows Ranch during duck season.

I suppose there are others I've forgot, but I'd trade it all if I could get my piture took with Bluewater Breax! But he's always too busy.


----------



## 05starkid (Jun 13, 2006)

*fishing*

I fish with Bob Knight every now and then. We always fly fish. I asked him if he would want to go shoot some ducks the next morning. His response was, " I dont like to sit on my ***". Its always an adventure..


----------



## Ridin_Skinnier (Dec 24, 2010)

sure hope mike and co gave you permission to post this pic


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

I fished and hunted with Roger Robinson Sr. quite a few times!!


----------



## tutone (Dec 10, 2006)

Fished with Jerry Dean of Honey Hole and Jimmy Houston when I lived in OK. Jerry did 2 shows on Lake Murry. Jimmy tried to do a small mouth show on the same lake. Olny problem was we caught everything but small mouth. Still had a great time with both of them.


----------



## Whoopin It Up! (Dec 20, 2010)

*I have hunted & fished with Yogi de Bexar of San Antonio*

I have hunted and fished with Yogi de Bexar of San Antonio!

What's that you say? You have never heard of Yogi de Bexar of San Antonio?

(hint: name sounds like Yogi de Bear of San Antonio - - - that's for you non-Texans)

Yogi de Bexar of San Antonio is my Labrador retriever and he comes from a long line of famous field trial champions!

Hey, he hunts! And he fishes too!


----------



## cuzn dave (Nov 29, 2008)

Nobody ever hunted quail with Dick Cheney?


----------



## locorojo (Aug 16, 2005)

Fished with Cindy Garrison who used to have a show on ESPN called, Get Wild! with Cindy Garrison.


----------



## Zereaux (Jul 18, 2006)

I've fished with Tracy Byrd and Mark Chestnutt a few times...


----------



## Spotted Hawg (Apr 15, 2006)

*Quail hunting with George Sr.*

I was going quail hunting with George B. Sr. in Beeville but his convoy did not stop and pick me up when I was on the 181 overpass.


----------



## mikeleeski (Nov 17, 2005)

bob hope wins...


----------



## reelmacoy (Mar 13, 2009)

Fished with Alton Jones, Tommy Martin and Gary Yamamoto


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

I fished with Melon, 007, Captain Dave, Spigot, Cornholio, and MC. Those guys are kinda famous.


----------



## big_guns225 (Dec 15, 2005)

Hunted with Joaquin Jackson and his buddy Johnny Rodriguez once when i was a kid in Batesville, Tx. Zavala county. My childhood friend's father was a Texas Ranger (LEO) and I got invited and killed my first deer there.


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

Who's Mick Vick?


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

JWHPOPEYE said:


> My moms and her BF been hunting with Thomas Haden Church a few times. He is good friends with our Harbor Master who we are good friends with also. I missed out on this Dove trip cause i was 60 miles offshore Marlin fishing. Thomas also has a big ranch in the Hill Country that my mom and her BF have gone and hunted.


Cool!


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

finsnfur said:


> On a trip a few years ago guided by Capt. Bobby Elliot we had 2 former world champion fighters. Eric Paulson (currently Brock Lessners trainer) and Curt Doyle 29 time defending Muy Tai world champion.
> Eric was in town teaching a seminar on his Combat wressling system and Curt supplied the gym in Spring.
> 
> With two other Martial arts instructors on the boat we were ready for full contact fishing on Upper Trinity during November


I thought that was Kevin Costner up front!


----------



## 82cowboys (Oct 5, 2009)

Hunted Dove with a few Cowboys on numerous occasions.. Don't have any pics with me - But here are some pics of a private Birthday party for Akin Ayodele - I went to two years ago.. And Yes, Romo does drink during the season... And they do have crazy parties during the season - at least they did during Phillips reign - Not sure about now under Jason..

http://www.candid-pix.com/gallery2/v/AkinAyodele/


----------



## HillCountry Hunter (Apr 9, 2009)

locorojo said:


> Fished with Cindy Garrison who used to have a show on ESPN called, Get Wild! with Cindy Garrison.


LUCKY!


----------



## Clay (Nov 11, 2004)

*Norm Chrlton*

I have hunted and fished with Norm Charlton. He was a relief pitcher for the Cincinatti Reds when they won the world series in 1990. Part of the "Nasty Boys" relief squad. He is now a fishing guide in Rockport.
If anyone would like to go fishing with him and hear some good 'behind the scenes" baseball stories, He can be contacted at:

Norm Charlton's Big Leage Adventures
361-463-8986


----------



## steelrain202 (Jul 2, 2008)

I was on Mathews TV on the Outdoor Channel hunting with Dave Watson last year.


----------



## Reel Aggies (Nov 30, 2007)

Haha, saw Thomas H Church eating with some gal with a baby in a stroller at Chilis in Kerrville. Related to this thread I guess cuz Chilis sits on the banks of the Guadalupe


----------

